# BDB versions



## rdunkle (Sep 7, 2012)

What determines the version of Berkeley DB that is used 
to create databases for such programs as saslauthd ?
Is there a parameter stored somewhere for using a 
default version of BDB ?

I see on one system that I have two versions of BDB:
db41-4.1.25_4       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.1
db42-4.2.52_5       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2

How can I tell which version of BDB was used to create 
a BDB ?

One example:[CMD="code"]
# file sasldb2
sasldb2: Berkeley DB (Hash, version 8, native byte-order)
[/CMD]

Another example:[CMD="code"]
sasldb2.db:      Berkeley DB 1.85 (Hash, version 2, native byte-order)
[/CMD]

Are there any advantages to using a newer version of Berkeley DB ?
In the ports I see versions from db4 all the way to db5.


----------

